# Project #4 - Stu_H's table



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

This project is a little different. Its a small pine table with a storage space under the top. I got started on it this weekend but haven't got much to show you yet. Here is the concept picture though, with the top open and closed.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the completed table. It was left unfinished as Stu said he was gong to do some woodburning on it. Hopefully he will post a picture so we can see what is done.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, Daniel!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How did I miss this project? It's pretty cool.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, it was fun to build


----------

